# Sticky  Posting classified ads in Wheels and Tires



## dcgriz

As an additional service provided to the forum participants:
*You may post one (1) thread in this forum about your item for sale if the item is relevant to the subjects covered under Wheels and Tires.*

The classified posts will be governed by the following rules so Wheel and Tires remains a discussion forum and is not converted to a swap meet:
*Rule 1:* One post per user per classified ad.
*Rule 2:* Bumping of your own post is not allowed.

One bump gets a warning, second bump gets the thread locked. Repeat patterns of same behavior bring eternal damnation!

Your cooperation is greatly appreciated.


----------

